# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Mistä Tampereelle oma Jokeri ?

## Multsun poika

Kun käyn serkkupojalla Hesassa, mielilinjani siellä on poikittais /seutulinja 550 eli Jokeri. Se edustaa Suomessa huippua joukkoliikenteessä.
Tapiolasta Itäkeskukseen  kulkeva 550 kulkee kymmenen minuutin välein ruuhkassa ja päivällä  15 min rakosella. 
Linjalla on oma pitkä tunneliosuus Huopalahdessa, jossa voi vaihtaa junaan, omia siltoja ja pitkiä katuosuuksia yksinoikeudella. Liikennevalot on tehty moneen risteykseen pelkästään jotta Jokeri pääsee pysähtymättä. Kertakaikkiaan upeeta !
Siksi olinkin lentää persuksilleni, kun kuulin, mitä HKL aikoo tehdä ensi syksynä linjalle. Jos oltaisiin Tampereella, vaihtoehdot olisivat:
a) lopettaa linja b) harventaa vuorovälejä tuntuvasti c) yhdistää linja johonkin muuhun.
Oikea vastaus on, että 550:n istumapaikkatarjonta TUPLATAAN syksyllä. Bussit alkaa kulkea viiden min. välein ruuhkassa, ja 10 min välein päivällä. Lauantailiikenne (10 min välit) ja sunnuntailiikenne ( 15 min välein) alkaa niinikään. HKL:n mukaan linjasta tulee Suomen vilkkain, lisämatkustajia odotetaan miljoona.
Mistä tämmöisiin satsauksiin riittää papua ? Voisiko meidän kuutosesta kehittää myös Jokerin ?

----------


## JT

PK-seudulla Jokeri yhdistää kaikki Helsingin sisääntuloväylät sekä rautatiet. Reitille mahtuu luonnollisesti paljon asiointi- työpaikka- ja opiskelualueita: Tapiola, Otaniemi, Leppävaara, Pitäjänmäki, Viikki, Itäkeskus. 
Tampereella linja 6 toimii paljon pienemmässä mittakaavassa. Työpaikka- ja opiskelualueita ovat vain Hatanpää, Hervanta ja TAYS. Tietääkseni reitin varrella ei myöskään ole suuria kauppakeskuksia. Linja yhdistää myös idästä päin tulevat linjat, mutta sieltä tulevat matkustajamäärät ovat radikaalisti pienemmät kuin PK-seudulla, joten näistä syistä linjasta 6 ei millään saisi JOKERIN veroista. 
Tampereella olisi ennemmin syytä kehittää linja(esim. pikaraitiotie), joka veisi matkustajia nopeasti itäpuolelta keskustan länsipuolelle joutumatta keskustan ruuhkiin. Paras vaihtoehto olisi kaivaa keskustan alle tunneli, koska maanpäällä tilaa ei ole tilaa omalla väylällä kulkevalle välineelle. Tämä voisi lähteä Hervannasta ja jatkua vaikka Nokialle saakka. Olisihan se silloin jonkin asteen "Jokeri".

----------


## tkunnas

> Kun käyn serkkupojalla Hesassa, mielilinjani siellä on poikittais /seutulinja 550 eli Jokeri. Se edustaa Suomessa huippua joukkoliikenteessä.


En kyllä parhaalla tahdollakaan ymmärrä, mitä "huippua" tuo linja edustaa. Sehän on vain yksi linja muiden joukossa. Ei siihen nyt mitään poikkeuksellista älynväläystä ole vaadittu, että on osattu tehdä poikittaislinja.

Kaksi kertaa olen tuolla bussihifkillä ... eikun bussibluesilla... eikun mikä lie bussijääpalloilija se nyt onkaan... siis kaksi kertaa olen linjalla 550 matkustanut eikä tuo mitenkään elämää suurempi kokemus ollut.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsingin ja koko seudun julkisessa liikenteessä poikittaisyhteydet ovat olleet huomattavan vaatimattomat verrattuna säteittäisyhteyksiin jo vuosikymmenten ajan. Tilanteen parantamiseksi on aika ajoin esitetty monenlaisia visioita, joista yksi oli JOKERI-pikaraitiotie.
JOKERI-pikaraitiotie kuivahti jo kauan sitten bussi-Jokeriksi. Tämän esiaste saatiin käyttöön arkilinjana elokuussa 2003. Mielestäni tämä esi-Jokerikin on erittäin merkittävä päänavaaja poikittaisliikenteen kehittämisessä, vaikka se Tapanin sanoin onkin vain poikittaisbussilinja muiden joukossa. Jokerilla ei ole tarkoitus matkustaa päästä päähän pitkiä matkoja vaan päästä nopeasti ja sujuvasti poikittaissuunnassa esim. säteittäisen pääväylän kohdalta toiselle sellaiselle tai johonkin keskeiseen aluekeskukseen. Nopeuteen ja sujuvuuteen on pyritty panostamaan jättämällä pienimpiä pysäkkejä pois Jokerin varrelta sekä luomalla uusia, oikaisevia vain joukkoliikenteelle tarkoitettuja väyliä mm. Haagaan ja Veräjämäki - Pihlajisto -alueelle.
Elokuussa 2006 alkava "oikea Bussi-Jokeri" on astetta kehittyneempi verrattuna esi-Jokeriin mm. liikennöintiaikojensa ja vuorotarjontansa suhteen. Ulkomaiset kokemukset kuitenkin näyttäisivät puoltavan koko linjan muuttamista raitiotieksi, mielellään mahdollisimman pikaisesti. Kiskojen vetäminen noinkin pitkälle matkalle maksaa, mutta hyvästä kannattaa aina maksaa.
Tampereelle voitaisiin aivan hyvin kehittää jokin vastaava useita alueita yhdistävä vahva linja, joka ei kulkisi keskustan kautta.

----------


## Eppu

Muistan itse joskus pohtineeni tällaisen ison poikittaislinjan mahdollisuutta Tampereen seudulla. Mahdollinen reitti voisi kulkea esimerkiksi TAYSista Hervantaan ja sieltä Sarankulman ja Pirkkalan kautta Nokialle. Tosin tällaisella linjalla vuoroväli voisi olla maksimissaankin 20-30 minuuttia arkisin ruuhka-aikoina. Nythän tilanne on se, että ollaan muuttamassa läntistä ohitustietä moottoritieksi. Eli tällä tavalla halutaan poikittaisliikennettä sujuvoittaa täällä  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

